# 2+ weeks to get on a boat???



## hqduong (Jul 6, 2008)

Updated today:
http://www.sdmis.org/schedule/

Left for long beach yesterday night.


----------



## hqduong (Jul 6, 2008)

And to make people more happy. Its a bit delayed, but it's worth saving this image


----------



## ucdbiendog (Nov 19, 2007)

I just talked to the warfingers office at Port Hueneme and he confirmed that the Grande Napoli has docked!!


----------



## hqduong (Jul 6, 2008)

Not sure this helps the BMW folks out. But I'm picking up my porsche on Tuesday. Not sure how long it takes BMW to do their inspection.


----------



## APailthorp (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, hopefully that means U.S. Customs is not too backed up. Thanks for the data point.


----------



## ucdbiendog (Nov 19, 2007)

Maybe there is still hope for getting my car before i drive up to tahoe this coming friday... thanks


----------



## jxsanche (Dec 9, 2006)

My car it's been sitting at the New Jersey port awaiting transport since July 14th 
...and I'm sure they haven't fixed the two scratches it had when I dropped it off....

Oh the agony...


----------



## hqduong (Jul 6, 2008)

Ya... but that was the NJ... Port Hueneme is a completely independent operation from that of NJ. Who knows, they might be in schedule.


----------



## Biep-Biep (Sep 25, 2007)

Did my ED last year through Paris: took a good 2 weeks to get car on ship.
Paris ED's leave from Antwerp.

Not too bad a wait all in all: had car after 4.5 weeks (am in MI).

By then, if not already, you'll know you're VIN by heart.


----------



## ucdbiendog (Nov 19, 2007)

4.5 weeks?!?!?! that's half of what mine is (will) be. ugh


----------



## ucdbiendog (Nov 19, 2007)

Enjoy your new porsche HG, I am still eagerly awaiting


----------



## hqduong (Jul 6, 2008)

Hope everyone is enjoying their new cars  It was a fantastic wait together on this thread. Please post pictures of your car if you have taken them


----------



## ucdbiendog (Nov 19, 2007)

*Finally!!!*

So I finally got my car 12 weeks to the day that I dropped it off in Paris. I've been a bit delayed in posting pics here since I have been having so much fun driving it  Anyway, here's a couple


----------



## APailthorp (Oct 29, 2007)

It was nine weeks for me. It's been fun, I did a Pro Solo last weekend, and a local event yesterday. Great car!


----------



## APailthorp (Oct 29, 2007)

Big thanks to Jake Nygaard for taking and putting up these images. Click for larger and more of Jake's pictures.


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

ucdbiendog said:


> So I finally got my car 12 weeks to the day that I dropped it off in Paris. I've been a bit delayed in posting pics here since I have been having so much fun driving it  Anyway, here's a couple


Holy Cow! Did BMW pay for at least one hopefully two payments?


----------



## ucdbiendog (Nov 19, 2007)

Vanos4:12PM said:


> Holy Cow! Did BMW pay for at least one hopefully two payments?


nope 

edit: they only do that for leasing as far as i know, but I am financing


----------

